# Ophidia Key Pouch



## lilthai

I have been waiting a key pouch that I can put my car key in. This ophidia key pouch is perfect. I can keep my car key plus cards and other essentials in it.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love that.


----------



## IntheOcean

Gorgeous pouch! Thank you for the photos.


----------



## obrecsa

great pouch! I have been eying this and wondered what will fit... will the key fob, cards AND airpods fit?


----------



## lilthai

obrecsa said:


> great pouch! I have been eying this and wondered what will fit... will the key fob, cards AND airpods fit?


I have both AirPods and AirPod pro. Both fit without a case.


----------



## pandorabox

lovely! I have been eying this as well. Love the pics. Thanks for sharing! congrats!!!!!


----------



## obrecsa

Ordered ✅


----------



## SlangyGirl

lilthai said:


> I have been waiting a key pouch that I can put my car key in. This ophidia key pouch is perfect. I can keep my car key plus cards and other essentials in it.
> View attachment 5008788
> View attachment 5008789
> View attachment 5008790
> View attachment 5008791
> View attachment 5008792


Gorgeous.  But I would be afraid of losing it!


----------



## lilthai

SlangyGirl said:


> Gorgeous.  But I would be afraid of losing it!


I normally keep all my SLGs inside my bag and hardly take them out. Except for my go to pouch that I keep all my cards and ID.


----------



## BooYah

lilthai said:


> I have been waiting a key pouch that I can put my car key in. This ophidia key pouch is perfect. I can keep my car key plus cards and other essentials in it.
> View attachment 5008788
> View attachment 5008789
> View attachment 5008790
> View attachment 5008791
> View attachment 5008792


Thank you for this thread-I’ve had mine for a few months now and I love it


----------



## BooYah

Mine is currently holding 2 car fobs and 1 car key


----------



## Megs

Love that pouch!! 

This is the pouch for anyone interested - now I feel like I want it too!


----------



## 2gr8

What a great item! Thank you for pictures and reviews.


----------



## lilthai

Megs said:


> Love that pouch!!
> 
> This is the pouch for anyone interested - now I feel like I want it too!


I should have showed you guys that I the small brown cloth bag. I have 2 lipsticks in it.

just wanted to share


----------



## pandorabox

BooYah said:


> Mine is currently holding 2 car fobs and 1 car key
> 
> View attachment 5013131
> View attachment 5013132
> View attachment 5013133



Laughing at the placement of the boooyaa! That’s awesome!!!


----------



## BooYah

pandorabox said:


> Laughing at the placement of the boooyaa! That’s awesome!!!



thanks, watermarking can be time-consuming and a pain but better safe than sorry


----------



## pandorabox

BooYah said:


> thanks, watermarking can be time-consuming and a pain but better safe than sorry


Legit for a second, I was like... how did she get that printed on there so perfectly? Then I am like DUH... Watermarking you ding bat... LOL. I have been away from TPF for far too long...


----------



## BooYah

pandorabox said:


> Legit for a second, I was like... how did she get that printed on there so perfectly? Then I am like DUH... Watermarking you ding bat... LOL. I have been away from TPF for far too long...





Yeah, come back and stay awhile longer - we need you here, you were sorely missed


----------



## silviap90

Hi guys, I’m trying to find this on the Australian site but no luck. Do you guys know if this is going to be released in Australia ?


----------



## Bumbles

silviap90 said:


> Hi guys, I’m trying to find this on the Australian site but no luck. Do you guys know if this is going to be released in Australia ?


Same. This is adorable and it’s not on the Australian website. Maybe not available for us?


----------



## Bumbles

lilthai said:


> I have been waiting a key pouch that I can put my car key in. This ophidia key pouch is perfect. I can keep my car key plus cards and other essentials in it.
> View attachment 5008788
> View attachment 5008789
> View attachment 5008790
> View attachment 5008791
> View attachment 5008792


This is gorgeous! Never knew it existed. But it’s not on the Australian site. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bumbles

BooYah said:


> Mine is currently holding 2 car fobs and 1 car key
> 
> View attachment 5013131
> View attachment 5013132
> View attachment 5013133


This is so pretty and cute! Very nice!


----------



## Bumbles

silviap90 said:


> Hi guys, I’m trying to find this on the Australian site but no luck. Do you guys know if this is going to be released in Australia ?


Did you end up finding if this is coming to Australia? I haven’t seen it at all and would love to buy it too!


----------



## misskittee

Does anyone know where else to find this in the US? Looks like it's no longer available on the Gucci site


----------



## noellesmommy

misskittee said:


> Does anyone know where else to find this in the US? Looks like it's no longer available on the Gucci site


I was wondering the same thing. I've checked the website and, before it was removed from the website, called all of the stores that the website claimed had them -- and all said they no longer had it in stock. . Does anyone know if it will be returning at some point?


----------



## cathead87

They aren’t Ophidia…but SSENSE.com has the Marmont key pouch in 6 different colors.


----------



## kalilagirl

noellesmommy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I've checked the website and, before it was removed from the website, called all of the stores that the website claimed had them -- and all said they no longer had it in stock. . Does anyone know if it will be returning at some point?


They are back in stock on the website!  I asked a friend in the US to purchase for me, and she was able to get one for me in a Las Vegas store.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

This key pouch appears more sizable then the LV cles. Uggghhh why did I need to buy 3 cles this year????


----------



## misskittee

kalilagirl said:


> They are back in stock on the website!  I asked a friend in the US to purchase for me, and she was able to get one for me in a Las Vegas store.


Oh THANK YOU for pointing this out!! Ordering now


----------



## MsMoneybagg

I ordered mine and I'm so excited to get it! 
Curious though - can anyone post a side-by-side comparison with the LV Mini Pochette? The dimensions are pretty similar, Ophidia is a half inch shorter than MP.


----------



## kalilagirl

Minks4all on youtube just uploaded a video on her key pouch, and she showed the MP side by side with the pouch.


----------



## fufulynn

lilthai said:


> I have been waiting a key pouch that I can put my car key in. This ophidia key pouch is perfect. I can keep my car key plus cards and other essentials in it.
> View attachment 5008788
> View attachment 5008789
> View attachment 5008790
> View attachment 5008791
> View attachment 5008792


So cute!!! I am going to put this on my birthday wishlist


----------



## LVinCali

My Hermès keyring is looking a bit dingy after only a year and the LV ones never worked for me...  Very excited for the Ophidia key pouch- just ordered one!

Any one know if it fits inside an H Constance 24?


----------



## LVinCali

Although I am not a big fan brown, I couldn't resist this piece.  So happy all of my keys fit on the metal ring (unlike the 3 LV pochette clès I owned) and I will answer my own question above- it fits just fine in the Contance 24.


----------



## Candace30

Hi everyone! So interested in this key pouch and am trying to track it down in store. Do you know if a full-sized lipgloss fits inside (like the Chanel rouge coco gloss)? TIA!


----------



## lilthai

Candace30 said:


> Hi everyone! So interested in this key pouch and am trying to track it down in store. Do you know if a full-sized lipgloss fits inside (like the Chanel rouge coco gloss)? TIA!


I have a full size Gucci lipstick, car key, and other stuff in my key pouch.


----------



## SugarCloud

I'm thinking of getting one of these for my hubby because his keys are way too big for the usual key holders. Do you all think that this would look silly though for a man? Is it too feminine? Finding it so hard to find a decent sized key holder for him


----------



## lilthai

SugarCloud said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these for my hubby because his keys are way too big for the usual key holders. Do you all think that this would look silly though for a man? Is it too feminine? Finding it so hard to find a decent sized key holder for him


To me, it is too bulky unless your husband carries a bag. My hubby would hate it. He Carrie’s only his keys and a wallet.


----------



## SugarCloud

lilthai said:


> To me, it is too bulky unless your husband carries a bag. My hubby would hate it. He Carrie’s only his keys and a wallet.



Oh yes true. My husband always carries a backpack. In fact last night we ordered him his first ever luxury bag, a LV Michael backpack. So he is now wanting to protect it from the dreaded keys!!


----------



## noellesmommy

Just wanted to pop in to say that I was able to order one of these from the website in September thanks to @kalilagirl and wow -- I am so in love with this little accessory! It has completely replaced all of my wallets (even my smallest card cases) and has been a game-changer in terms of me being able to use my 1955 Horsebit shoulder bag, and in the ease with which I am able to change out my handbags from day to day. 

I've been very inactive on these boards since summertime -- I had a big out-of-state move and have been so busy with all that entails, including fixes/updates/renovations on my new home. But I think I had written that the one negative about the horsebit bag is that the capacity is much smaller than I had hoped. Since getting this little pouch, though, I can now easily fit my daily essentials in it, which I am so relieved about. My "new" house is 100 years old, with a detached garage, so I now find myself having to fish out my keys to get inside, and this little pouch has been a lifesaver. I use it for my keys, cash, and all cards, and it is just so compact yet roomy, and it has held up extremely well to daily wear. I cannot recommend it highly enough, and am so grateful to have discovered it on this thread! Thanks again to @kalilagirl for sending me the heads up that it was once again available!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi, has anyone seen any of these cute pouches anywhere? Gucci says they are all sold out
thanks


----------



## cathead87

There is currently one listed on FP for almost double the price:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/gucci-gg-supreme-monogram-ophidia-key-pouch-898428
		


If you don’t mind the Marmont line then SSENSE.com still has the black and porcelain in stock.





						Gucci for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Gucci clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Gucci for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com
				








						Gucci for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Gucci clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Gucci for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## noellesmommy

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, has anyone seen any of these cute pouches anywhere? Gucci says they are all sold out
> thanks


When I looked on the Gucci website just now, it claimed that the Charlotte store has limited availability, so you might try calling them to see if you can purchase it over the phone. When I was looking for this item, though, there were 3 NYC area stores listed with limited availability too, but when I called each of them, none had it in stock. I refused to pay the high prices on FP etc and didn't want the all-leather version, so I made a habit of checking on the Gucci website every day. When I saw @kalilagirl 's post I went to the website and it was already sold out again, but this time the website allowed me to pre-order it for an expected ship date of November. I went ahead and did that, and much to my surprise, it shipped a few weeks later. Hopefully if you continue to stalk the site it will pop back in stock soon, either for purchase or for pre-order.


----------



## chloebagfreak

noellesmommy said:


> When I looked on the Gucci website just now, it claimed that the Charlotte store has limited availability, so you might try calling them to see if you can purchase it over the phone. When I was looking for this item, though, there were 3 NYC area stores listed with limited availability too, but when I called each of them, none had it in stock. I refused to pay the high prices on FP etc and didn't want the all-leather version, so I made a habit of checking on the Gucci website every day. When I saw @kalilagirl 's post I went to the website and it was already sold out again, but this time the website allowed me to pre-order it for an expected ship date of November. I went ahead and did that, and much to my surprise, it shipped a few weeks later. Hopefully if you continue to stalk the site it will pop back in stock soon, either for purchase or for pre-order.


Thank you so much!
I did just that yesterday and it took me to the main Gucci number. The first time I called the lady told me they showed limited availability, but didn’t actually have one. Then I called again I asked the next lady if she could call them to verify, and she said no -but she could email them and give them my email address. So we shall see. I think with the holidays it most likely is sold out. Makes such a cute gift!
Thanks again for your help


----------



## chloebagfreak

cathead87 said:


> There is currently one listed on FP for almost double the price:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/gucci-gg-supreme-monogram-ophidia-key-pouch-898428
> 
> 
> 
> If you don’t mind the Marmont line then SSENSE.com still has the black and porcelain in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
> 
> 
> Buy Gucci clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Gucci for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
> 
> 
> Buy Gucci clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Gucci for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com



Thank you!!
Those are very cute. I really hadn’t considered it in leather. It’s very nice. I’ve never shopped there but I might now


----------



## sssstmayes

Ah I am dying to get this! Anyone have an SA or any help with getting this? Can’t get my mind off of it!


----------



## kalilagirl

noellesmommy said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say that I was able to order one of these from the website in September thanks to @kalilagirl and wow -- I am so in love with this little accessory! It has completely replaced all of my wallets (even my smallest card cases) and has been a game-changer in terms of me being able to use my 1955 Horsebit shoulder bag, and in the ease with which I am able to change out my handbags from day to day.
> 
> I've been very inactive on these boards since summertime -- I had a big out-of-state move and have been so busy with all that entails, including fixes/updates/renovations on my new home. But I think I had written that the one negative about the horsebit bag is that the capacity is much smaller than I had hoped. Since getting this little pouch, though, I can now easily fit my daily essentials in it, which I am so relieved about. My "new" house is 100 years old, with a detached garage, so I now find myself having to fish out my keys to get inside, and this little pouch has been a lifesaver. I use it for my keys, cash, and all cards, and it is just so compact yet roomy, and it has held up extremely well to daily wear. I cannot recommend it highly enough, and am so grateful to have discovered it on this thread! Thanks again to @kalilagirl for sending me the heads up that it was once again available!


My pleasure! So glad you were able to get one.


----------



## sesish

Does anyone know if the Ophidia GG cosmetic case will be back in stock on the website? Or is it out of production


----------



## img

sesish said:


> Does anyone know if the Ophidia GG cosmetic case will be back in stock on the website? Or is it out of production


The medium GG cosmetic case is online right now.


----------



## SDinTO

sesish said:


> Does anyone know if the Ophidia GG cosmetic case will be back in stock on the website? Or is it out of production



The smaller vanity case is back in stock, if that’s what you’re looking for.


----------



## cmars

I got this cutie a while ago, but just added the D rings. Not my original idea, definitely adds to the versatility!


----------



## pandorabox

img said:


> The medium GG cosmetic case is online right now.


I didn’t know there were 2 different sizes. I got the smaller one and wished I knew.   the larger one is no where to be found too. Doesn any one have the measurements of both?


----------



## maryg1

Does anybody have this keypouch and eventually can share pics of what fits? I need a new keypouch for house or car keys


			https://www.gucci.com/it/it/pr/women/wallets-and-small-accessories-for-women/card-holders-small-accessories/card-holders-coin-purses-for-women/ophidia-coin-purse-with-keychain-p-69953096IWG8745


----------



## cmars

maryg1 said:


> Does anybody have this keypouch and eventually can share pics of what fits? I need a new keypouch for house or car keys
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/it/it/pr/women/wallets-and-small-accessories-for-women/card-holders-small-accessories/card-holders-coin-purses-for-women/ophidia-coin-purse-with-keychain-p-69953096IWG8745


I don't but that is super cute!


----------

